# Need a new wading spot.



## TommyTom (May 26, 2016)

I usually wade along the Blue Water Highway in Surfside but it hadn't been productive lately and I'm growing bored with the same 3-4 places. Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Also, I wouldn't mind a new wading partner I'd your going out Saturday. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

There's lots of water, and lots of structure you can cover from any of those walk in wade spots. If they aren't producing, cover more water.


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

*Google Maps*

I recently got bitten by the wade fishing bug in a major way. Every moment I can spare (and a few I can't) has been spent slogging or paddling around that area. Haven't had any amazing catches, but I haven't been skunked yet either.

I find that google earth on the computer at home and google maps on my iPhone are my best resources for finding spots. I also use my phone during the wade to confirm that I am where I think I am.

For what it's worth, my best fish have come from south shorelines, the edges of tidal flats and oyster reef, and deep marsh drains on a falling tide using bone-colored spook juniors, brown lure originals in chartreuse/pearl, and paddle tails in limetruese fished on 1/8 oz jigheads. Fish have been in deeper water early and moving up onto shallower flats as the water is warmed by the mid-day and afternoon Sun.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Look for a Hotspot wade, shore, pier map at academy. lots of suggestions and ideas of wind direction for each


----------

